# Philadelphia



## walterickb (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello, 

I am new to this forum. I'm not sure if I'm posting in the correct forum. Anyway. 

I am looking for places in philadelphia that an amateur classical piano player can perform what they are working on. Like a classical jam session kind of thing. Does anybody know of anything like that in the Philadelphia area. Thanks alot


----------

